

Why I switched back from Android to iOS - ruraltechnocrat
http://www.theruraltechnocrat.com/why-i-switched-back-from-android-to-ios/

======
bcheung
I've experienced many of the same frustrations.

Here's another one. This might be specific to the Note 4.

When clicking the back button, nothing happens...

I'm wondering, did it accept my press or is it just lagging...

Hmm, still nothing... better click it again...

Then it goes back TWICE!

WTF, at least give me some kind of visual feedback that it was clicked. Some
kind of ripple or something. I thought it was part of Material Design that
there is supposed to be feedback when clicking things.

Other times, I find the screen is not sensitive enough and other times I click
something on the side of the screen from just the side of my hand coming too
close to the screen.

